# Car wont go passed 2.5 RPM



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

i messed with the intake, and i shouldnt have, i think the MAF is fucked up, anyone knows what else it might be?


----------



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

i have an 01 maxima and had a similar problem except for mine would not go past 4 rpm but i was told that my MAF was bad so i put my stock intake back on and a week later it randomly started running better. idk why but it runs perfect now. but i would either get a new MAF or put your stock intake back on and see what happens.


----------



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

and if your stock intake has been on the whole time it could be a missfire.


----------



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

a miss fire? and how do i fix that?


----------



## BrandtPeterson (Feb 5, 2009)

my 240sx does the same but they all the the same KA24DE i might be wrong but mine wont go over 3000 rpm when in idle and over 2000 in all gears i cant berily get past 1st lol


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Gully212 said:


> i messed with the intake, and i shouldnt have, i think the MAF is fucked up, anyone knows what else it might be?


go to a junk yard and get the MAF for your car. DONT go aftermarket. they suck :balls:. if that fixes your problem but breaks later let me know and i can hook you up on a new Nissan one.


----------



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

BrandtPeterson said:


> my 240sx does the same but they all the the same KA24DE i might be wrong but mine wont go over 3000 rpm when in idle and over 2000 in all gears i cant berily get past 1st lol


yeah, the highest i can go is 2nd gear, i mean i think i can go to third, but i feel as the tranny is gonna go off on me,


----------



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> go to a junk yard and get the MAF for your car. DONT go aftermarket. they suck :balls:. if that fixes your problem but breaks later let me know and i can hook you up on a new Nissan one.


really? my friend was gonna hook me up with a AEM intake for my 240, and for only 170 with all the parts,

i just bought this car last sunday, the guy did not take car of it at all... i have to change the intake ( cause is has tape everywhere ) the WHole exhaust and muff. because is has a hole on the tip of it, for sound effects. the body is in ok condition, all of this has to get fixed before i go on the road, cause when i drove it home, i lost to a 2001 honda accord...filled with 6 people! NO VTEC and i was by myself, in my car.. lol


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i meant dont buy aftermarket sensors. performance parts are a different story. if you wanted i can get you a new Injen intake for 200 plus shipping. exhaust you can go to a muffler shop or buy a pre made one.


----------



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> i meant dont buy aftermarket sensors. performance parts are a different story. if you wanted i can get you a new Injen intake for 200 plus shipping. exhaust you can go to a muffler shop or buy a pre made one.


ooo ok, well i guess those are my only problems, thanks man, i appreciate it.
now the only thing i have to do now is get a job ha,


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

that is a problem... at least tell me the honda was turbo or that it was a coupe


----------



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

Gully212 said:


> a miss fire? and how do i fix that?


to fix a missfire you have to find out which cylinder is miss fire-ing and i would put a new spark plug and coil but i agree with everyone else it could deffinitly be your MAF


----------



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> that is a problem... at least tell me the honda was turbo or that it was a coupe


2001 honda accord, non vtec, thats what sucks, i drive good, but the car had problems,  

and it was full of people! thats what ticked me off!


----------



## diesalweasel (Feb 8, 2009)

i there new to this carn't find how to start new thread but this mite help me if some 1 can spare me the time i tied to make my car faster it a nissan primera 1.8 s 1999 a bit i unpluged the maf sencor when engine was turned off the started up the car got a mil light come on and the car diddent run right so pluged it back up mill light still on now the car wount do no more that 3000 rpm at 50 mph ote after that it wants to die on you any idea i clead the fault with the elm 327 box with digi moto any idea from jay i think it running in limp mode or something i don't know how to put it right


----------



## GLU49T (Feb 13, 2009)

perhaps put in old intake?


----------

